# Earrings: anyone dedicated to one specific type?



## rlise (Mar 15, 2007)

ok this is like totally unordinary of me to ask something about earrings... but as my older sister and i were tore down the other night .. we came to the conclusion that since we were pretty much allowed to wear earrings... that we have ONLY worn thin HUGE silver hoops! anyone dedicated to one specific type earring ?


----------



## luxotika (Mar 15, 2007)

Tore down for what? I am confused.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2007)

i always wear the same small, gold hoop earrings with a gold stud. i never change them!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 15, 2007)

Any hoop earrings.

But usually this big, silver ones. Matches with everything!

Lately - I've been using my black hoops.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

I have two holes in each ear and don't wear any earrings. lol. I'm such a dork!!!

When I do wear earrings (which is pretty much only on special occasions) I usually wear dangly earrings.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pretty much everyday I wear my big (fake) diamond studs. But sometimes I vary it up. I like dangly earrings a lot. Not really a big fan of overdone chandelier earrings though.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 15, 2007)

Haha me too!! If I remember to put some in, I usually go with small rhinestone studs or (rarely) larger hoops.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to buy lots of earrings and change with according to my outfits. Now I stick with the same pair of diamonds everyday.


----------



## Saje (Mar 15, 2007)

Any hoop earings. But I love all kinds. I feel naked without earings and only take them off to sleep (when I was younger, i'd wear my birthstone studs all the time... even when I slept)


----------



## Aprill (Mar 15, 2007)

I think she means drunk

But I love silver hoops, and smaller diamonds in the othe holes in my ear


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 15, 2007)

anything that looks cute...but im obsessed with CHANDERLAIR EARRINGS.


----------



## MandyPandy (Mar 15, 2007)

I have 4 holes in each ear, and I wear the same gold studs and gold hoops every day, even to sleep in. Anything other than gold irritates my ears.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 15, 2007)

small diamond studs in my second holes and I have half a dozen gold earrings that I change up for my first holes


----------



## momidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

I almost always wear the big thin silver hoops, they're my favorite.


----------



## rlise (Mar 15, 2007)

i only ask cuz alot of my friends and such always have a different pair for everyday .... so yea me and my sis was drunker then a skunk and somehow got onto the earring topic and so i thought id ask everyone here! LOL


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2007)

i always wear my diamond studs in my first hole and never anything in the second one..


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2007)

i like small stuff so it doesn't mess in my hair, but i don't mind if it's dangling:rotfl:. i have some little hool earrings, too small for me now. i have a pair of golden earrings with butterflies i loove to wear during summer. usually i wear my "peace&amp;love" earrings (you know that sign, lol), or my anchors i got at Claire's. i have some other earrings, but i don't wear them as often. it's just recently i started wearing earrings more on a daily basis. before i didn't really care.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 15, 2007)

Where I live, tore UP means drunk. Weird.:moa:


----------



## lklmail (Mar 15, 2007)

My favorites are European wire [a.k.a. leverback] earrings. Almost everything I buy or make now is this style because they are more comfortable than posts or hoops, they stay in securely, and have just enough dangle to look feminine but not long enough to drive me crazy!


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm pretty much dedicated to wearing a dangly style and anything with translucent crystal-like charms on them. I used to wear silver hoops ALL the time though.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 16, 2007)

i love love love big earringz!!Hoops, chandelier types..u name it!! I've a pic of my earring collectionz but its stored in a different pc..will post it soon!


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 16, 2007)

My diamond studs or diamond hoop earrings.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 17, 2007)

I am dedicated to one material -- sterling silver, it is affordable but doesn't tarnish like the cheap stuff. However, I'd get bored wearing the same style every day! I wear a mix of cubic zirconia studs, various styles of drop earrings, and a pair of medium-sized oval hoops. I tend to prefer styles that are narrow (like slender drop styles or oval hoops, instead of big wide hoops), and also nothing that is super big like giant chandelier earrings. Narrow styles are the most flattering for my square face, and I don't like huge earrings because I figure I already have enough metal on my face because of my glasses!

Here are my favorite pair of earrings, from Khol's:

http://javascripthttp://media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/160759?wid=230&amp;hei=230&amp;op_sharpen=1


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 26, 2007)

i usually only wear studs in both holes...i don't really like big earrings, they look silly on my because i'm short and have a small face.


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 30, 2007)

Big gold hoops are my fave


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 30, 2007)

I always wear dangly earrings since I make my own. I wear studs if I'm going for an interview or whatever.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 2, 2007)

I love hoops and have lots of them.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 2, 2007)

Well I have 5 holes in one ear and 4 in the other and I only wear earings in the first.

Anyway I love to wear either CZ studs or I wear these streling silver huggies with baquettes in them. Thats all i wear right now.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 2, 2007)

My big silver hoops are my usual go to's.. i love hoops!!

But I love any other huge dangly earings too, like chandeliers and long dropstyles with pretty jewels..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ (Apr 2, 2007)

I have 5 in my left ear and 4 in my right, I only recently got that 5th hole, so it just has a little crystal stud in it. Lately I've only been wearing that and a pair of dangly ones in my first hole. I really need to buy some more small hoops and studs for my other holes.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 2, 2007)

I looooove earrings. Little ones, big ones, posts, door knockers, real , fake, funny, gold, silver, you name it. the only earrings i will NOT wear are smallish hoops. I feel like they make me look like a pirate. ARRRRRRR!


----------



## Lorann10 (Apr 8, 2007)

I change my earrings pretty frequently, but my silver hoops are my favorite &amp; the one's I wear the most.


----------



## Amber-126 (Apr 16, 2007)

For a long time I only wore hoops. But for the past year or so I've been on a studs kick. For special occasions I _always_ wear chandliers though.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 17, 2007)

We say tore up, tore up from the floor up, lit up like a Christmas tree, or smashed, lol. Back to the topic, I usually wear gold hoops, medium sized. For special times I wear diamond studs. I only have one hole in each ear, but I very rarely wear earrings, or any jewely. They just bother me, and I am afraid they will fall off.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2007)

I love earrings. My favourites are studs, my favourites would be either an antique pair which has tiny porcelain ovals painted with roses, or a few pairs of pearl studs which I also love. I have a lot of dangly earrings as well, but they always fall out and you end up losing them.

As for hoops, I'm with dcole710, they make me look like a pirate too! LOL. It must be something about the shape of my face, but they don't suit me. I like them on other people though!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you wear the little rubber stoppers on french hooks and other similar shapes of earrings? I have never lost an earring before, I have no problem with them falling out -- but I always use the stoppers on french hooks, and for regular post earrings the metal backs always work fine!


----------



## ivette (Apr 17, 2007)

i like different styles

as long as they r real gold or silver and not huge


----------



## Sparko (Apr 17, 2007)

well my bottom holes are gauged up to 9/16, so i basically just leave the same jewelry in there (it can get expensive for this size and bigger!)

mine looks like this only in a metallic blue (and a little bit bigger)







but sometimes if i want to fancy it up a little i'll squeeze in some hooked dangly earrings, i think it looks really cute. my second lobe piercings are gauged too, but only to a 4 ga., but in my third lobe piercings one ear has a dinosaur stud, the other a fake diamond stud. i used to never match my earrings, so those ungauged ones continue the tradition ^.^


----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 18, 2007)

ive only got one hole atm, in my left ear at the highest part of the lobe before cartilage.. i usually just wear this spikey stud thing in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> looks really cool..


----------



## semantje (Apr 18, 2007)

i never wear earring, well i did have my ears pierced when i was little but they closed again, well i'm just not the jewelry type (dont wear any)


----------



## Bea (Apr 18, 2007)

I ALWAYS wear erarrings and feel "naked" without I have probably too many but do wear most of them. A lot of hoops, gold and silver, i different sizes. I have a small, thick pair of hoops in real gold that I love. Also wear these big pearl studs a lot and my birthstone, ruby and gold studs. Other than that it just depends on what I am wearing. I really, really want a pair of diamond studs though!! Wonder if hubby will read this....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (he wont)


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 18, 2007)

Must be silver-with any variation from plain to stones.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

nope, i love variety. i like cute little posts like flowers or animals or just a stud and i like dangly cute ones and whatever else that i see


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 22, 2007)

Back in the day, I was addicted to big silver hoops but I stepped out of the box. I have a variety of earrings now, in all different colors, styles, and sizes.


----------

